# You would never think.. softer skin with dish soap..  oh yes!!!



## runninggirl05 (Jun 11, 2009)

so the Mr used to date a Miss Hawiian Tropic girl and he got a few tips from her! hahah i dont hate! i appreciate!   

well i guess during competition she picked up a few tips from another contestant

she said her skin was SUPER soft and asked what she used.. 

low and behold it was President's Choice Dish Liquid  I KNOW RIGHT!!! 







so i was like its not gonna hurt to try it.. so ive been using it for about two months.. and OMG!!!!

it comes in about 4 different scents i just use the antibacterial for sensitive skin.. it comes in a HUGE bottle and its orange really refreshing scent.. 

i wasnt too keen on the aromatherapies.. like the one shown.. im picky with my scents..

IT WORKS!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive noticed a HUGE difference in the texture in my skin and it leaves a feeling of SUPER CLEAN .. and its DIRT CHEAP!!!! i got it at the grocery store for about 3 bucks for a liter!! 

after out of my shower i slather on Johnson and Johnsons Baby Lotion  






i cant be more happier with my skin right now!! i love it! i used to have lil bumps on my legs from the hairs.. but they have gone down!! its smooth and soo soft!!

like a babys bum!!  and im not spending a ish load of money on my moisturizer and body wash!!!  and u get a TON of soap u dont need much at all!!!
u can def use a different lotion but i like the baby lotion whats good for a baby is def good for me!! 


Try it!! let me know!!! i hope i can save u guys some money to go buy makeup!!! cuase i know i have!! hahah!!!


i know for sure u can get presidents choice at alot of grocery stores here in Canada.. but im really not too sure where u can in the states.. google it im sure it will come up


----------



## kariii (Jun 11, 2009)

wow, thank you for sharing. I'm definitely gonna try this!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jun 11, 2009)

I hate to say it, but I have read that President's Choice dish liquids contain formaldehyde, which is carcinogenic.  I'm not sure if that's still the case, but do make sure it's safe to use!


----------



## runninggirl05 (Jun 11, 2009)

ive been reading up on Presidents choice and the formaldehyde was used back in 2004.. 

since then they have changed their ingredients.. this article is about the soap i used the antibacterial one and they are changing to green products now which is great.. if u guys find any other articles let me know 
Detox your house | Homes | Green Living


----------



## sharkbytes (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *runninggirl05* 

 
_ive been reading up on Presidents choice and the formaldehyde was used back in 2004.. 

since then they have changed their ingredients.. this article is about the soap i used the antibacterial one and they are changing to green products now which is great.. if u guys find any other articles let me know 
Detox your house | Homes | Green Living_

 
I'm so glad!  I will definitely give it a shot now, knowing that.  thank you~


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jun 11, 2009)

Great tip... thanks for sharing! Gonna try this for sure!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 12, 2009)

haha thats crazy! do u use it on your face or just your body? I've never heard of President's Choice do u think I could substitute with Dawn?


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 12, 2009)

What a fun tip!  This thread reminds me of the old Palmolive Dishwashing Soap TV ads with Madge at the nail salon - "You're Soaking In It!"


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

^^ I go back even further....My Mom used to put Ivory Dishwashing soap in our bath water....that was our Mr. Bubble LOL


----------



## User35 (Jun 12, 2009)

hu thats weird...never would have guessed. Heres another dishwashing liquid tip for you guys. If you ever get OC'ed ( pepper sprayed) use like a grease fighting dishsoap on yer face..since OC is a oil based spray the dish liquid soaks up that oil just like it would in the sink on pots and pans. I can tell you from personal experience it works !!!!! 

sweet sweet relief


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 13, 2009)

LOL @ Mr Bubble! 

I wanna try this hehe...can I use any dishsoap?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 13, 2009)

^ I think so my Mom would put whatever we used...Lemon Joy, Palmolive lol


----------



## tawren (Jun 26, 2009)

Gads, I tried this tonight and I think it actually works.  I scrubbed with lemon joy and a washcloth in the shower and my legs feel really smooth.  I didn't even use any moisturizer at all because I used my epilator tonight and it won't work if I have any lotion on.


----------



## kiss (Aug 11, 2009)

No offence but the thought of dishwashing soap on your face makes me cringe! I bet it's so bad for your skin too due to all the harsh chemicals it contains meant for cleaning dishes.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_No offence but the thought of dishwashing soap on your face makes me cringe! I bet it's so bad for your skin too due to all the harsh chemicals it contains meant for cleaning dishes._

 
I totally agree!!! This thread cracks me up, b/c just last week my teenage brother told me his "secret for clear, smooth skin" was doing this exact same thing!!! Apparently he uses our lemon-scented dish soap, Ajax ON HIS FACE!!! When he told me this MY JAW LITERALLY HIT THE FLOOR!!! NEVER HAVE I EVER considered using this on my skin, esp. not my face!!! He said "What?! It says it's a SUPER-DE-GREASER!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So apparently it works for him, and i'm glad if it works for ya'll, but I can't bring myself to try this one...


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 18, 2009)

I want to try this!
You just substitute for your normal soap? And it's not bad for your skin?


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 20, 2009)

Interesting... dish soap usually leaves my hands feeling like crap, so I'd never try my whole body.  Definitely something I would have never thought of, but then again, those bikini model types always have interesting beauty tricks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know a girl that swears by spraying Pam on herself to hydrate her skin...

I have to question the need to washing your entire body with something antibacterial, though.  You know you NEED your native bacteria on your skin, right?  It's part of your natural defenses...


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 26, 2009)

I always thought that dish soap was very drying for your skin.  Here is some info from a website I found:

"Avoid using dish soap to wash your hands. Dish soap is specifically formulated to remove grease and oils. This is why dish soap will cause excessive drying of the skin on the hands. Also make sure you always wear gloves when hand washing dishes, in order to protect your hands from the soapy water."


----------

